# Most Artistic Horse Picture



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I suppose I'll take a whirl at this!! 

When does the contest end?


*Ravishing Beau, 1998 APHA chestnut gelding (RIP)*































*Saltys Red Rock, 2006 AQHA red roan gelding*





















*Shotgun, 2010 AQHA grey gelding*





















*2010 AQHA geldings: Shotgun and Reckless*











*Misty, 1993 registered Nokota/Welsh grey mare*


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess i'll give it a shot LOL. Here goes! 
Camera was stuck on zoom, and this is what i got LOL







A neat pic i took of my girl







Storm in the morning







Stormy tried eating my camera







Me fetching my girl







Loony in the morning







Shadow in the morning







My husband enjoying the horses







Shadow and I







Babies playing


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

A few more...
The babies again







Snowy(black) & Storm(chestnut) munching together







Shadow & Storm enjoying the snow!!


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry I forget to include the end date! It will end on Jan. 25
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nakiska (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's my shot...I call it Shadow Kiss


----------



## Nakiska (Dec 28, 2012)

Shadow Suggle and Shadow Rider..


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## DukeTinCans1313 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Entry *

There's Duke& I.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are some pictures I took with the camera I got for Christmas. Nothing special, just different..  They're all of my amazing gelding, Big Daddy.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you still have your nokota?



beau159 said:


> Well I suppose I'll take a whirl at this!!
> 
> When does the contest end?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

U should know, when i take photos I don't like editing them to make them better, because I feel it it takes away originality from the photograph.. So all of these are 100% natural, no edits
Dusty when we had her:






























Cody when we had her:


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

my boy toril and the tb i ride, some of these are not edited


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Do you still have your nokota?


No. We actually sold her about a year and a half ago, because she was just sitting around in the pasture not getting used, and just getting fatter..... At the age of 18, she went to a very nice family with 8 children. Even though she had a bum leg, Misty had plenty of "teaching years" left in her so I hope she's been teaching those kids a thing or two!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

beau159 said:


> No. We actually sold her about a year and a half ago, because she was just sitting around in the pasture not getting used, and just getting fatter..... At the age of 18, she went to a very nice family with 8 children. Even though she had a bum leg, Misty had plenty of "teaching years" left in her so I hope she's been teaching those kids a thing or two!


Aww... Well that's good lol. I currently have a Nokota filly that's almost 4yrs old now, hardly ever get to see her, and because I'm still doing school and we don't have enough money we have decided to sell her... I REALLY hate to because I love her and wanted to do reining with her... Maybe in the future though.. But she's being put up for sale next month... Idk if i want to go out and see her once more, too heartbreaking... :/


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Red "icicle nose!"









Honey Girl 








and one of Champs Daughter


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love this one!


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

My horse being silly...


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

Rowdy, 7 y/o paint gelding


































and this is Rossa.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

wait one more


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's a couple more!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Working with a youngster on ponying.. I'm riding Gray Girl (grade) and leading Shiloh (grade paint)









Elzear a TB colt I started









Elzear again









Riding out to get the milk cows in thick fog









Riding Sugar (a horse I put miles on) and petting Bear (collie)


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Here are some I have taken with my new Canon SX130 I got for christmas - all horse/s are owned by the riding school I work/ride at.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## southerncharms612 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Photo Contest Entries*

All pics are unedited. I absolutely LOVE the one where she looks like a ghosthorse, she was acting wild that night, and then the picture showed red in her eyes....savage-like almost. The first one, with her christmas bells on, is cute too because her eyes showed up red and green, for christmas! And the other two with the purple spots is animal hair dye I had bought for her, and I thought I had enough to cover more, so I just made her a purple paint horse for the week, with her heart on her sleeve. The last one was my dogs halloween costume I made, I figured it was horse themed enough to be considered for contest.?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Palomino (well dunalino but you can't tell with his poo coat): Dusty
Sorrel: Playboy
Light grey: Rosie
Dark grey: Sassy


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ LOVE your pictures. They are wonderfully done! My favorite is the second one with the 3 horse behinds. 


Here are my entries!

My friend going out to catch Robbie.









My gorgeous baby boy. 









My best friend and her horse 









Robertoo









During my fall photo shoot









Jess and her horse









Jess again









Katie riding Robbie









Robbie and his leaser at the time









My trainer's horse during his photoshoot.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

The first one is Easy my lease horse and the Palamino is my trainer's halflinger, Prince Caspian.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

and this one


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

Okay everyone! Since i have to leave a couple of days early for a horse show, i have to post the winners right now. I loved everyone's pictures and wished i could place everybody first, but i can't! Anyways, here are the winners:

1. blush
2.skyhorse1999
3.rileydog6
4.beau159

Thanx everyone for entering!


----------

